# Anyone see this yet? Lying about Daemoness endorsement deal!



## Pilgrim of the Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

So, this dude from a band called "It Lies Within" got called out... Hilarious.


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Why would someone do that??


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 12, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> Why would someone do that??


Let me introduce you to the wonderful magical world of ATTENTION WHORING


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 12, 2014)

What was the point of doing that...? 
Christ, the kid's an idiot.


----------



## Randy D (Sep 12, 2014)

That is just not inline with anything positive or to say it simply....

NOT COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!



-Randy D


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 12, 2014)

It Lies About a Daemoness Endorsement Deal Within


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

There are some pretty hilarious profiles going up on FB ripping on this kid... And he has yet to respond to any of it even though he was tagged by numerous users in the posting


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh... And if you look at his band's profile, there's a video if them playing a live show... With synchronized dance moves... WTF?!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 12, 2014)

Pilgrim of the Dark said:


> Oh... And if you look at his band's profile, there's a video if them playing a live show... With synchronized dance moves... WTF?!


 
Lol at those dance moves. Guaranteed to ensure you wouldn't get a Daemoness endorsement deal.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 12, 2014)

The reply Dylan sent the guy is pretty much
the standard response you will get from him
when you submit an enquiry for a build.

I still have the very first email he sent me in one
of my folders and it pretty much reads the same 
as the one above.

How that guy thought he was getting endorsed
is beyond me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2014)

Because he's in a well known band, apparently.  Some people's f**king kids...


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 12, 2014)

I always thought endorsement involve more...legal stuff and personal meetings and the term "we want to endorse you do you agree?" "yes" "please sign here while our lawyer is present". Something in the lines of that not "yeah because you ______(insert your name here) playing our instrument ______(insert instrument type here) is good for our image as well, we will not charge you too much for extra stuff, because we are so nice".


----------



## liamh (Sep 12, 2014)

Never heard of It Lies Within


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 12, 2014)

I still can't figure out exactly how he got artist price and endorsement from but my guess is he skimmed through the quote only picking out "50% cheaper than retail price, artist, pricing for the artwork is discounted, private commissions cost would be higher, offering at a discounted rate". He then completely mistook the copy/paste email for an endorsement deal with artist pricing. 

Things like this can be damaging for a small business, especially one that holds some very strong beliefs but thankfully the guy stepped in to confirm that it was a lie and made a jackass of himself. His band members also tried to claim it was a photoshop hoax to damage their rep. Thankfully nowadays if you post bulls**t on the net you will be called out and shamed.


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> He did respond if you scroll down



OMG!!! Lol!!! Thanks for posting this, hadn't seen it yet. That's so funny, this is they generic email Dylan sends everyone interested in his guitars... I've gotten it before too, back when I was getting quotes for a custom. Nowhere does it say anything about endorsements or discounts for music artists; it simply says that since Dylan is an in-house artist as well as luthier, he can offer his services (inlays and graphics) at a cheaper rate.

This kid trying to cover his own ass is hilarious.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, man, I didn't see that he had responded 

He reminds me of a fifteen year old in how he argues. "Look at this, guys! I'm making points! Listen to my points! Guys, do you see my exclamation points! That was a question but I used an exclamation point! Points! Argues!"


----------



## asher (Sep 12, 2014)

hk_golgatha said:


> Oh, man, I didn't see that he had responded
> 
> He reminds me of a fifteen year old in how he argues. "Look at this, guys! I'm making points! Listen to my points! Guys, do you see my exclamation points! That was a question but I used an exclamation point! Points! Argues!"



Dude, that's totally not fair!

I made way better arguments at fifteen.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL

Had to check out this famous band's facebook. I thought it would be chugcore, but this is too much.


----------



## slowro (Sep 12, 2014)

Link for the dance move video?

Edit - those pictures, maybe no


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2014)

I figured this guy was trying to make himself sound important because he desired to call himself an "endorsed artist."

Turns out he's just dumb.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 12, 2014)

It's people like this guy that reinforces the stereotype of guitarists being uneducated, egotistical airheads.

When you ask for a guitar from a custom guitar shop, they're making you a custom guitar. This doesn't mean they're endorsing you, this doesn't mean you're getting a custom guitar because you're "famous" or because they give one flying .... about your band; you're getting a custom guitar because you're paying the big bucks for one.

This dude wanted to be a big frog in a small pond, and got reminded quickly that he's just a tadpole in a vast ocean.


----------



## wat (Sep 12, 2014)

Dammit I want to read more. Can't seem to find the guy on FB though


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2014)

Sweet karate/Rockettes kicks bros.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 12, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I still can't figure out exactly how he got artist price and endorsement from but my guess is he skimmed through the quote only picking out "50% cheaper than retail price, artist, pricing for the artwork is discounted, private commissions cost would be higher, offering at a discounted rate". He then completely mistook the copy/paste email for an endorsement deal with artist pricing.



Ive been racking my brain trying to figure out how he thought that was an endorsement deal myself. He was VERY generous with his interpretation thats for sure.


----------



## Necris (Sep 12, 2014)

When you interpret what you read with your ego anything is possible.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 12, 2014)

Necris said:


> When you interpret what you read with your ego anything is possible.



I suppose thats true. Being young and having a band with 50k likes on facebook probably doesn't help.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 12, 2014)

Had to rep Electric Wizard for having the intestinal fortitude to dare to look at that band's site, let alone getting out alive with links to pics....


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark (Sep 13, 2014)

Just go to his band's FB page, or like Daemoness on FB, it's all there. There's even a very funny parody page called "Ern BigErnLiesWithin McCrackin" (I think that's how it's spelled)... Great pics of Bill Murray imposed over band members.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 13, 2014)

this reminds me of a skate shop i worked at...we sponsored about 8 local skaters. but nearly everone who owned a board within a 40 mile radius claimed to be on our skate team lol....kids!

im gonna subscribe to this thread...

just in case this "famous" band indeed gets famous and he is endorsed by ibanez. then we all would be asking about tour dates and looking for tabs to their music haha....




not!


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 13, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> LOL



Could not resist


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Sep 13, 2014)

wat said:


> Dammit I want to read more. Can't seem to find the guy on FB though



Here's his Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/alex.maggard.52?fref=ufi

I guess he unlisted it from search in order to avoid people reminding him his full of shit, but can't delete the profile either because of his "fans" I guess.

An update of comments to his lame reply is here:






He posted the e-mail we read before in this post, but when someone told him that it was just a price quote and not an endorsement offer, he just excused himself that he wouldn't answer anymore. Man, this guy is so full of shit. If I was a member of his band, I'd sack him right away. He's sinking all of them like the Titanic, but somehow I smell they are all alike, full of shit 

EDIT: Something tells me Alex Maggard would get along real well with Maestro Douche Alex Gregory. Two powers meet; the Sole Inventor of the 7-string solid body and the Daemoness endorser/signature guitar owner.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2014)

Has he yet posted that U2 sent him a free copy of their latest album right to his itunes? Bono must want him to do a guest spot with them on their next release.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 13, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Had to rep Electric Wizard for having the intestinal fortitude to dare to look at that band's site, let alone getting out alive with links to pics....


I had Djod's protection. An aura of boosted mids protected me from their synchronized kick attacks and jogging-in-place-to-techno breakdowns.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 13, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> I had Djod's protection. An aura of boosted mids protected me from their synchronized kick attacks and jogging-in-place-to-techno breakdowns.



By the grace of Djod. Amen.

/cue Gregorian chanting.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 13, 2014)

I do think the situation is funny... but what if he really is this stupid, and doesn't understand or believe that he was never endorsed in the first place? 

(scary bubbling rage just under surface is scary)

On the plus side, I think there's a wonderful opportunity for him to join a thrashcore band in Australia.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 15, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> The reply Dylan sent the guy is pretty much
> the standard response you will get from him
> when you submit an enquiry for a build.
> 
> ...



Sorry to tell you, but you're a loser.
You got an endorsement and didn't even realize.
Go take a shower to wash the shame off you


----------



## Explorer (Sep 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry to tell you, but you're a loser.
> You got an endorsement and didn't even realize.
> Go take a shower to wash the shame off you



And even Daemoness has no clue that the firm has been endorsing people for years.

Who are they to say they haven't?!


----------



## DredFul (Sep 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry to tell you, but you're a loser.
> You got an endorsement and didn't even realize.
> Go take a shower to wash the shame off you



This is gold 

+1


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 16, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> *pics*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Had to check out this famous band's facebook. I thought it would be chugcore, but this is too much.


----------



## Pweaks (Sep 16, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater

I don't even


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 16, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater
> 
> I don't even



What the f-ck


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 16, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater
> 
> I don't even


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 16, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater
> 
> I don't even



I don't get it...

Are they trying to be a more annoying, less gimmick succesful, less interesting version of BABYMETAL?


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 16, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater
> 
> I don't even



They seem to be absolutly and unironically proud of that... wow that would be the moment to move on. Did they see Beyounce's background dancers do it and thought they could do too? Too funny

Still have seen poser metal bands with choreographies for every song that the audience pretty much was insync with...but you know, they were all in on the joke (go to a Sex Machineguns concert if you want to see the weirdest metal concert ever).


----------



## will_shred (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh god, it's worse than I thought it would be


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 16, 2014)

liamh said:


> Never heard of It Lies Within



Nor me, don't have a clue what they play but the name leads me to believe it's generic shitty metalcore, the sort of thing that would've sounded old in 2006. Possibly even Christian metalcore. Or maybe shitty, generic deathcore. Or Christian deathcore.

Needless to say, I have no desire to check them out and see if I was right.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Sep 16, 2014)

will_shred said:


> Oh god, it's worse than I thought it would be



Actually, that video seems from the times they didn't suck as much as they do now cause they didn't had this Alex Maggard character playing guitars, lol.

A small Google search lead me to know he's actually new in the band:It Lies Within announce tour with Curses - Alternative Press

So, he's been for like 3 months in the band and managed to bring shame to his name and his band thinking that Daemoness was offering him a signature guitar and endorsement...

I still can't believe how can anyone be such an asshole...He should have apologized when he had the chance and say he misunderstood Dylan's reply. Instead of that, he made a fool of himself, again, with his comments.

I have to be honest; if someone who has been for only 3 months in my band does this, the least I would do is punch him in the face, let alone sack him or, if the rest is stupid as he is, leave the band.


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 16, 2014)

will_shred said:


> Oh god, it's worse than I thought it would be



Does anyone have tabs to this?


----------



## Dooky (Sep 16, 2014)

will_shred said:


> Oh god, it's worse than I thought it would be



Damn, that's 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 17, 2014)

Dominoes282 said:


> Does anyone have tabs to this?



No, I have the ballet coreography concept sketches though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 17, 2014)

tabs found...


0-0000-00-1-000-2-00-000.....and so on and so forth


----------



## Explorer (Sep 17, 2014)

I have to admit to my cluelessness.

I have absolutely no idea what "metalcore" means.

A little help?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 17, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I have to admit to my cluelessness.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what "metalcore" means.
> 
> A little help?



Metalcore as most of us know it from ten years ago is a fusion of Melodic Death Metal bands like At the Gates, In Flames, Soilwork etc and Thrash/Heavy metal. Scream vocals during the verses & breakdowns with clean vocals during the choruses. Lots of palm muted pedal point riffs on the low string, harmonised leads, dual solos, chugging breakdowns, lots of double bass. 

Some metal core bands are Trivium, Killswitch Engage, Unearth, All that remains, BFMV etc.

This song would be a textbook definition of metal core:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 17, 2014)

^ not sure about bfmv, cause i havent listened to them as far as i can remember, but the rest of those bands are good...as is the genre imho


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 17, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I have absolutely no idea what "metalcore" means.



Russian salad with loads of mayonnaise.
Something that some cook prepare as a delicious thing while other make crap.
Something that you might not like even if you like the single ingredients.
Something that might be good except for that ingredient that irks to no end and makes you not touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 17, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Metalcore as most of us know it from ten years ago is a fusion of Melodic Death Metal bands like At the Gates, In Flames, Soilwork etc and Thrash/Heavy metal. Scream vocals during the verses & breakdowns with clean vocals during the choruses. Lots of palm muted pedal point riffs on the low string, harmonised leads, dual solos, chugging breakdowns, lots of double bass.
> 
> Some metal core bands are Trivium, Killswitch Engage, Unearth, All that remains, BFMV etc.
> 
> This song would be a textbook definition of metal core:



Man...FLASHBACK! This song is THE definition of metalcore! I think of it immediately every time I hear the word! 

I've never heard of this band with this guy who lied about the endorsement. Never listened to them and never will. But that video posted on the last page with their "choreography"..... -.-


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 17, 2014)

The above, and this, are what metalcore once meant:




This is metalcore now:


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 17, 2014)

^ That summarization though.

Rise Records and Fearless Records have polluted and ruined what "metalcore" is/was. Equal Vision and Epitaph are two record labels keeping the "-core" side of metal music alive......but Equal Vision has been slipping into the Rise and Fearless category with signing every single crap band and morphing them into this stereotypical copy-and-pasted sound.


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 17, 2014)

will_shred said:


> Oh god, it's worse than I thought it would be




I love the intro chugging dancing, it's super gated and crisp (I say that loosely) and they're acting like it's the ....ing heaviest high gain thing ever


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 17, 2014)

The jogging and then changing to justing bieber vocals...that always gets me.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 17, 2014)

I remember metalcore being kind of a catch-all classification, not unlike 'metal' itself. 

I've heard bands as different as Converge, Coalesce, Botch, Poison the Well, Shai Hulud, and As The Sun Sets all be called metalcore.


----------



## jwade (Sep 17, 2014)

With that name, I had kind of expected it to be really shitty goth metal.

Should've taken the video's preview screen as a warning: Don't come any closer. DANGER.


----------



## wat (Sep 17, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I have to admit to my cluelessness.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what "metalcore" means.
> 
> A little help?





no_dice said:


> I remember metalcore being kind of a catch-all classification, not unlike 'metal' itself.
> 
> I've heard bands as different as Converge, Coalesce, Botch, Poison the Well, Shai Hulud, and As The Sun Sets all be called metalcore.





Metalcore = Metal + hardcore. That's it. Metal with hardcore breakdowns.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 17, 2014)

Dooky said:


> Damn, that's 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 17, 2014)

This thread ismaking my day. Going to sub.

Hail Djod!


----------



## flint757 (Sep 17, 2014)

I lost it when they did the dip in slide and when the singer did a 360. 

It's one thing to do a synchronized headbang somewhere in a song, but a ....ing routine.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Sep 17, 2014)

Nsync


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 17, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


>



Can I please get a link/code for this so I can put it on my Facebook? 

Edit: Wait...nevermind...I forgot it doesn't show the actual .gif when you quote something.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Sep 17, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Can I please get a link/code for this so I can put it on my Facebook?
> 
> Edit: Wait...nevermind...I forgot it doesn't show the actual .gif when you quote something.



It seems you just had an *Alex Maggard* moment


----------



## Explorer (Sep 17, 2014)

So... metalcore vocals are like a cross between metal you can understand, and that kind where someone croaks because they can't think of a better way to show how intense they are?

God, do I hate sh1tty croaking vocals.

Funny... I don't know how folks define all these things, but if I had to toss out a word that I've learned here on SS.org to describe that stuff, I'd say "screamo."


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 17, 2014)

I thought I would be brave enough to watch some of the video from that link but then I saw that gif and it's just too much.


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152695431490011&set=vb.113108740010&type=2&theater
> 
> I don't even



I'm embarrassed for them for the dancing, it's so uncomfortable.

I was going to say maybe the dude just assumed an endorsement was just getting a custom guitar made.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 17, 2014)

3074326 said:


> I was going to say maybe the dude just assumed an endorsement was just getting a custom guitar made.


I mean, he does seem that f--king stupid.

Then, it seems like half of us here on SS.org are *endorsed* artists, right?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 17, 2014)

I finally couldn't resist.

Here's the first-hand report:

"All of a sudden you almost shouted, 'Oh, no!' Your hands covered your mouth, and I could hear the muffled 'no, no, no!' while your head kept shaking back and forth. I was expecting some horrible atrocity porn when I finally looked, but it just reminded me of that 'Nsync dancing dancing, but with black T-shirts."

My shoulders hurt from laughing at that description of my horror.


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 18, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^ That summarization though.
> 
> Rise Records and Fearless Records have polluted and ruined what "metalcore" is/was. Equal Vision and Epitaph are two record labels keeping the "-core" side of metal music alive......but Equal Vision has been slipping into the Rise and Fearless category with signing every single crap band and morphing them into this stereotypical copy-and-pasted sound.



Copy and pasted parts.

Reverse snares.

Bass drops.

Gang vocals.

Different vocalists singing the cleans and screams (because you know, it's impossible to find someone who does BOTH).

Video clips have 6505+ or Mesa amps in the shots. Drumkits with Toms set flat to the ground. Vocalist reaches for the camera at least twice per chorus. 

I could go on and on about it...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 18, 2014)

KingAenarion said:


> Video clips have 6505+ or Mesa amps in the shots.


All on Orange cabs right?


----------



## crg123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anchang-Style said:


> The jogging and then changing to justing bieber vocals...that always gets me.



Lol the choreography is hilarious. Needed to clense my ear drums with some Carcass after listening to that haha...


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 20, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Rise Records and Fearless Records have polluted and ruined what "metalcore" is/was. Equal Vision and Epitaph are two record labels keeping the "-core" side of metal music alive......but Equal Vision has been slipping into the Rise and Fearless category with signing every single crap band and morphing them into this stereotypical copy-and-pasted sound.



What about Sumerian though? The last Dillinger Escape Plan album was good, as was Structures, Veil of Maya, and Periphery's.


----------

